# DOS 6.22 IRQ change



## pipercub (Dec 22, 2001)

Hi,
I have a Pentium II 400 that I have loaded DOS 6.22. The SoundBlaster ISA card is using IRQ 11 and I would like to change it to IRQ 5. Is that possible and how is that done. If you need more info let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You have to go into the autoexec.bat and edit the load line for the sound card, it should read something like SET BLASTER=A220, I5 . Change the I5 would be the IRQ # in this line.


----------



## pipercub (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks for your reply Rockn.

That's what I thought also that there had to be a line in the autoexec.bat file but when I went into my other machine with DOS 6.22 which the sound card works and opened the autoexec.bat file there was no line about the sound card in it either. What I did notice was that this machine had a file called "CTCM.EXE". So I copied this file into the machine that the sound card wasn't working, ran it, and it worked when I loaded the DOS game. I now have sound!


----------

